# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Ищу работу >  Ищу работу хореографа в Украине по разным направлениям танца.

## taxira

Ищу работу хореографа по разным направлениям танца,высшее образование ,стаж 20 лет.

----------

